# Review: SHOK Industries Ear Bud by SPLAudioHz



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Greetings everyone, 

I received my ear buds in the mail on Wednesday and they look pretty cool. Here are a few pics of the product:

















Three different size buds for the various habitus of ears out there:

















Short cable from buds then an extension cable:

























How do they fit? Like the company had a mold made of my ears then sent me the buds. Nothing short of Phenomenal. I have had Skull Candy and Bose buds and neither cane remotely close to fitting this damn perfect. 

















Onto the review. I made the mistake of putting these bad boys in and putting on some Pandora. Bass was amazing but it was overwhelming and sounded like ****. So I pulled out the laptop and plugged them in, sat down and decided to really test the **** out of these buds. 

Song 1- Requiem For A Tower by Escala- The Highs were not what I expected but the mids were hair raising warm and the bass was mouth watering. Makes the hair stand on your neck. I pulled up the EQ and did a little tweeking.

Song 2- On The Turning Away by Pink Floyd- Every aspect of sound was heard, articulated perfectly, and a sound stage was becoming more prominent. I was thinking "I cannot believer these are JUST EAR BUDS!!!"

Song 3- Beating Me Down by Korn- Holy......****.......yet another lower, sold fq of bass as well as the rest of the foreground mids and highs kept in clear view. I adjusted the EQ a tad bit more, but not much for this genre of music. 

Song 4- Stairway To Heaven (Live)-Zepplin- At first I was thinking "Eh the audience could sound a little better" then I stopped myself and thought two things, "I still need to adjust the eq more" and "This is not a home audio system". Honestly these things sound damn close to some 'theater' systems I have heard, not to name names *cough*denon*cough*Bose*.

I think I have the EQ set at this point. If anyone has a Mac this is optimal for most of all of the Genre:









Song 5- Sweetness by Jimmy Eat World- Unbelievable. I cannot describe how great it sounded. there is literally no headset I have ever heard that comes close to how clean, crisp, clear these were on all fq at all times. The crossover points were perfect. 

Okay pay attention to this. I literally drove my ass 1.5 hours south of where I live to have my buddy who is a musician hear these buds. We called about a dozen people and had them come over to his place and hear these buds. My wife is driving down on Friday. The most common quote from ALL OF them is "These are the most amazing ear buds I have ever heard". My buddy who is an avid gamer is seriously considering swapping these buds for his retarded expensive gaming headphones. Only thing the headphones have on these is noise canceling. Sound quality is unbelievable. Compared to Bose buds, iBuds, Skull Candy, and Beyerdynamic Mmx 300 pc gaming headset (only because they were here). 

After the EQ was set I re-listened to all of the previous songs AT MAX VOLUME and it ONLY GOT CLEARER!!! I kept the dB at 0 and if I want a little extra bass I turned up the 32 or 64 fq a pixel (not much at all). 

I would HIGHLY recommend these to ANYONE that uses ear buds for anything, period. I can say that I can live a little longer with out a system in my mustang with these buds and be COMPLETELY satisfied. 

Great Job to the design engineers of this product, IMO (and the opinion of 18 people of various genders, and music genre lovers) you have just became highly competitive to many manufacturers ear buds (and seemingly a set of high end gaming headphones). 

Respectfully, 

Jesse


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the review!!! I use a pair of Mid-level Sony buds for my daily walks but I would definitely like to try these out! I didn't even know Shok Industries made earbuds! Lol


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

Obviously these are designed around bass performance, but what is your candid assessment of their treble performance and clarity?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

rape_ape said:


> Obviously these are designed around bass performance, but what is your candid assessment of their treble performance and clarity?


Song 5 assessment. Very clean and crisp on all fq at any volume level, no distortion. I then relistened to the previous songs and found that only minor low range adjustments were needed, which is pretty impressive as much of the music was not from disc originally. Everything was very clear, during my tuning I actually intentionally brightened the buds to 'feel' out how they reacted to high fq. They performed amazing, my tympanic membrane on the other hand could only handle the brightness for so long.


----------

